
Blizzard and DeepMind Turn StarCraft II into an AI Research Lab - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/09/blizzard-and-deepmind-turn-starcraft-ii-into-an-ai-research-lab
======
rexf
dupe. previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14971326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14971326)

